# Look Carbon Wheelset



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on LOOK's carbon wheelset(s)? I cam across a photo, however there does not seem to be any information anywhere. Based upon the success of their frames it would make sense for Look to offer a carbon wheelset or two???


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> Does anyone have any information on LOOK's carbon wheelset(s)? I cam across a photo, however there does not seem to be any information anywhere. Based upon the success of their frames it would make sense for Look to offer a carbon wheelset or two???



I don't know. I wouldn't rush to buy a frameset from a wheel builder. My guess is that they just slap a decal on someone else's wheelset to increase their advertising impressions--- or at the very least, not NOT provide free adverstising for someone else.


----------

